# What Race Would You Chose



## Ingo (Jun 20, 2002)

*Poll: What Race Would You Chose*

i was just wondering

anyone that wqants can explane there desision


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 20, 2002)

None of the above. How's about a Beorning? If not, I'd pick a Dwarf.


----------



## kalwa_Avar (Jun 20, 2002)

How come no-one picked a wizard? besides the fact that elves rule


----------



## Theoden (Jun 21, 2002)

I would have to go with Hobbit because Hobbits are lead the kind of lifestyle I would really like to have. Reading books and sitting on the front porch with an old friend and laughing with your neighbors at the pub. I would like that as long as I had some Took in me that was a little adventurous. 

-me


----------



## Ice Man (Jun 21, 2002)

Elf.


----------



## Flame of Anor (Jun 21, 2002)

*Wizard*

Hey, Gandalf was one of my fav. characters(I really like all of them). So I voted wizard.

-Flame


----------



## Flame of Anor (Jun 21, 2002)

*Wizard*

Hey, Gandalf was one of my fav. characters(I really like all of them). So I voted wizard. 

-Flame


----------



## Theoden (Jun 21, 2002)

When you think it through though, Gandalf would be your favorite wizard because he is the only one who was able to complete the mission that the wizards had been asigned.


----------



## Theoden (Jun 21, 2002)

but when you think about it, Wizards were not really a "race". But rather messangers from the creator... just a thought.


----------



## Flame of Anor (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Theoden _
> *but when you think about it, Wizards were not really a "race". But rather messangers from the creator... just a thought. *



Wizards are, I believe, a race-an immortal race. They are Maiar and Istari. Sauron is also a Maiar. And yes they are messengers whose mission was to bring together the free peoples of ME to fight against the Dark Lords.

-Flame


----------



## Gandalf_White (Jun 21, 2002)

I picked wizards. Wizards are the best! (You probably could have guess what I picked)


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 21, 2002)

No, FoA, the 'wizards' are not a seperate race: they are Maiar, who belong to an order called the Istari; the term 'wizard' was given them by the inhabitants (Elves and Men mostly) of Middle-Earth. 
Anyway I'd say Elves, because they are the only race who have been granted sufficient time to explore the greatness of Arda.


----------



## HelplessModAddi (Jun 24, 2002)

Gee, I wonder why everyone chooses elf...


----------



## Bilbo Baggins57 (Jun 24, 2002)

I know it's obvious from my user name, but I voted 4 hobbits. Wizard is my second choice though. I'm surprised both of them didn't get more votes. Elves-8 votes, Men-0...Doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Elbereth (Jun 24, 2002)

I would be a Valar...but I guess that is obvious now isn't it.


----------



## Tyaronumen (Jun 25, 2002)

I chose Elf because I'd love to have the closeness to the olvar and kelvar that the Quendi have... but that whole living forever and ever thing would get pretty damned tedious I suspect.


----------



## Aranaug (Jun 25, 2002)

I voted hobbit, though I really had to think about it. I personally think that dwarves are the best but I wouldn't want to be one. Mainly becasue the elves live forever and get to a quintessential heaven; orcs, well they're orcs so I just said no; hobbits live a nice quiet life (well mostly quiet usually); the wizards/istari/maiar are powerful; then the Valar are even more powerful (granted they weren't on the list but neither were my next two races); ents live a long time and are not quite at maiar power level; and then of coure the one I would have picked, Eru aka Iluvatar, come one he's god, why can't he be on the poll!


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jun 27, 2002)

I would be a dwarf, the real first born.


----------



## Ecthelion (Jun 28, 2002)

Men or dwarves, whichever I could be more powerful as at the time !


----------



## Lady Legolas (Jun 29, 2002)

I voted for Elf.How can I not!!! Elves are the best!!!!


----------



## Phenix (Jun 30, 2002)

An elf couse there cool and they live forever.


----------



## Smokey (Jun 30, 2002)

Hobbits 'cause the're just cool.
Humans are my next choice due to the fact that I am one.


----------



## Lily from Bree (Jul 1, 2002)

I would be a hobbit because they get to live in a nice comfortable country, and don't really have any cares. The Shire is a lovely country!


----------



## Galdor (Jul 1, 2002)

Elf
What can be better then going to the Blessed Realm when you get bord of ME?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jul 19, 2002)

Elf all the way. I don't need to enumerate the reasons cause everyone else already did well (plus I'm too lazy )


----------



## Merlin (Jul 20, 2002)

I would still be a "Man" thank you! Elfs are too egotistical and immortality is overrated


----------



## wdixon (Jul 20, 2002)

definetly a man. who wouldn't want to constantly, valiantly defend fair Gondor from the communist orc hordes?


----------



## Snaga (Jul 20, 2002)

Pah! Death take you all, you snivelling insects of the failed West! The orcs are coming....!


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 20, 2002)

Wizard! or better, plain Maia. All the advantages of being an Elf, and _much_ more powerful (and also you can dismebody yourself and all, make yourself a new body when you're tired of the present one...)


----------



## #1ArcherLegolas (Jul 24, 2002)

Man is the best of course cmon people your dissin yourselfs


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jul 24, 2002)

No we're not "dissin" ourselves and men are the most boring if you ask me!


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes, those hella boring Númenóreans and everything..


----------



## #1ArcherLegolas (Jul 27, 2002)

well think what you want but Humans are the BEST!!!!!!*cough*besides Dwarves*Cough*


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Jul 28, 2002)

ELF!
I like perfection in everything and these creatures are perfect.
Only, sometimes I wish they were not so indifferent to people's troubles!
If I were one of them, I would deffinitely hel men a lot!  

I picture myself like the fair lady in the attached picture! 
Only, don't be mislead by the tenderness on that face! We, "Elven women" have grace AND courage and a lot more qualities put together!
Oh! I think that if I were a she-elf, I'd probably follow the destiny of Luthien and Arwen!


----------



## Celebnaurwen (Jul 28, 2002)

I'd be an elf, but maybe a mortal woman, if I could be a Numenorean, Pre-Sauron, of course, or a Dunadan.


----------



## Oroancaion (Jul 28, 2002)

*What Race?!*

An Elf!
i think they are the most pure race and have the nicest language!


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lhunithiliel _
> *ELF!
> I like perfection in everything and these creatures are perfect.
> Only, sometimes I wish they were not so indifferent to people's troubles!
> If I were one of them, I would deffinitely hel men a lot! *


Perfect? Elves slayed elves in the kin-slaying. They forged the nine and seven rings of power. They gave up on middle earth at the end of the 3rd age.


> _Originally posted by Lhunithiliel _
> I picture myself like the fair lady in the attached picture!
> Only, don't be mislead by the tenderness on that face! We, "Elven women" have grace AND courage and a lot more qualities put together!
> Oh! I think that if I were a she-elf, I'd probably follow the destiny of Luthien and Arwen! [/B]


We don't know that Arwen was a "warrior princes" like Luthien. At least not by the books anyway. That's just PJ's crappy interpretation.


----------



## Dragonblade (Jul 29, 2002)

Elves...gotta be elves...I think it's the ears... ^-_-^ 

Heh, if you want a serious answer...I'd have to say elves because they are more attuned to the environment, and are not destructive like their human counter-parts. They have always struck me as being more into the arts, but...Ya I'm babbling...but the dark elves'll beat the light elves down anyday!
Oloth zhah tuth abbil lueth ogglin, ji, xun izil dos phuul quarthen, lueth dro!!


----------



## elfprincess (Jul 30, 2002)

Yeah, I'd be an Elf, too. *imagine that*  

You think the dark elves can beat the light elves?! Wanna bet on that!! *glares* Auta miqula orqu!!!

And ya know what? I'quelin Mori'Quessier naa ba Mori'Quessir! Yeah, yeah... I know that Velve is hott... but the light elves are better! We rock!!! MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA!!! *runs around like a maniac*


----------



## Dragonblade (Jul 30, 2002)

Oh really...put a group of light elves into mezzozoberanzan (sp?) and lets see if they come out...whole. Drow are by far, in my opinion, the best type of elves out there, not only do they thrive in the dark, but they are ruthless, cunning, dangerous, and ruled by women...what more can you ask for?? never mess with a drow if you value your life...yes they are weak against light, but throw in a little darkness spell and, boom, the tables have turned. 
So 'Oloth plynn dos' to all of you...


----------



## elfprincess (Jul 30, 2002)

Well yeah.... but weren't you the one who destroyed that *oh so important* vampire? eh? eh? You see? YOU are not completely evil... well... sort of...well, um, I dunno... ya know, you're very confusing, DB.  *sniff* But... if you want me to prove the strenght of the light elves, I will gladly kick your butt. 

*cough* light elves rock *cough*


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 30, 2002)

What language was that that you posted, Elfprincess? The first word looks like (and is) Quenya, but I have no idea about the rest.. 
And as I am asking questions: what do you mean by 'mezzozoberanzan', Dragonblade? And what does 'Oloth plynn dos' mean? So many questions, and so little time!!


----------



## GaladrielQueen (Jul 30, 2002)

id love to be a wizard so i can be FEARED!!! im kidding lol i like magic


----------



## elfprincess (Jul 30, 2002)

umm.... it was SOME form of Elvish... I'm not sure, actually. lol I found this website for Elvish and it had a lot of great insults and stuff... anyway, I read through everything and found out that it's the Elvish language thing from Dungeons & Dragons... hmm... I don't know a whole lot about that, but my friend Dragonblade does.  lol Anyhoo... I THINK a mezzozoberanzan... or however you spell it is some type of Drow city... I think... gah, don't quote me on that. lol But I'm pretty sure it is... hmm... I think we'll have to wait until DB comes online to fully explain all this because I'm becoming more and more blonde and confused.  (I hate the summer. That's the time that I get REALLY blonde.  )


----------



## Dragonblade (Jul 30, 2002)

yes, I did destroy the vamp, but wouldn't you destroy something trying to kill you?? 
Mezzozoberanzan...I have the correct spelling somewhere but I don't feel like looking, is, from what I know, the main drow city, they live underground because they are weak against light and prolongued exposure turns them insane...don't get any ideas EP!! I am wacked out enough as is!! There are houses, which are kinda like guilds in Mezzo...whatever, that go by different names, but as far as I know, Mezzozoberanzan is the main Drow city.
Oloth plynn dos means, may the darkness take you, it is a curse to all creatures of light. A shorter version, which I usually use, is Olot Dos, plus it's easier to remember ^_^
Oh and EP, by the way...the Vamp that I killed was the b*tch of a matron mother that put the curse of the evil dragon spirit in me in the first place! So revenge rocks ^_^
kick my but eh...lol ya right...you try your little fire/light spells on me and I cast a darkness spell and you are rendered helpless. ^_^ gomen nasai EP...plus I am not as sensitive as my kin, I am living on the surface now arn't I...^_^
If you have any more questions...ask away ^_^
stupid summer...my hair gets really blonde too, and I was outside all day today so my hair has gotten like three shades lighter....eeeeevil blond-ness!!
Me confusing!?!? Nahhhh, I just get told that every day ^_^


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm sorry, but I am not familiar with some of the terms you just rattled off there.  I take it they are from some other book series than the LotR.. A name would suffice, no more cascades of information.  j/k


----------



## Dragonblade (Jul 31, 2002)

LOL sorry, I have a habit of saying more then what is required.
Drow are common to the game dungeons and dragons...and are mainly found in forgotten realms books. 
Menzoberanzan...HA...thats the spelling, I was reading a book last night and found the correct spelling.


----------



## Muffinly (Aug 1, 2002)

I would be an ent. It should be in the poll.


-Me


----------



## Dragonblade (Aug 1, 2002)

GO CANADA!!!!!!!


----------



## Muffinly (Aug 2, 2002)

Yes, I like Canada.

"They've got trees and mooses and sled dogs. lots of lumber and lumberjacks and logs!"


----------



## Galadhwen (Aug 3, 2002)

Edhel. Oh to be an Elf! Love the stars,sea,tongue,nature,history~lore 
Hate orcs,change,Dark Lords and...well all things orkish.
Hobbits come in second- Anyone else want to live in Bag End?


----------



## Dragonblade (Aug 3, 2002)

muffinly, are you FROM canada or just an admirer??


----------



## Elfstone (Sep 2, 2002)

I would have to go with elves because chicks dig the long blonde hair and pointy ears.


----------



## Diamond Took (Sep 8, 2002)

What is it with Elves???

I'm a hobbit, i always make a bee-line straight for it.


----------



## Galadhwen (Sep 8, 2002)

They are immortal, wisest and fairest of all beings. Besides the Elves are just the best race, no offence to hobbits they be my second favourite race but elves just love things of great beauty, nature and song. But that's just my opinion


----------



## Sarah (Sep 8, 2002)

*I voted for hobbits*

I'm distantly related to hobbits. I'm sort of a mix between a harfoot and a fallowhide. I guess you could call me a fallowfoot??? either way, i'm a mutt.


----------



## In Flames (Sep 8, 2002)

I would be a Hobbit, smokin' pipes, eating and having lots of parties.


----------



## Earendil (Sep 8, 2002)

i would definatley love to be an elf ever since i read the books i have wanted to be an elf...thats why i learned sindarin (elvsih) so i could feel more like one!hehe and if i was one i would live in mirkwood and spend all of the ages with Legolas...hmmm.......


----------



## Lord Aragorn (Sep 8, 2002)

Elf all the way... think of all the things you could accomplish if there wasn't a time limit on life.


----------



## Earendil (Sep 8, 2002)

yeah i know... you get to accomplish alot of things and you would know so much... and thats why elves are so wise and fair. and i totally want an immortal life so i can spend all the ages witht he elf i love most...LEGOLAS!!hehe...hmmmm..........


----------



## Muffinly (Sep 8, 2002)

Ents Ents Ents Ents Ents Ents Ents Ents Ents Ents Ents Ents Ents Ents Ents Ents Ents !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Earendil (Sep 8, 2002)

Excuse me "ents" what in the heck does that mean?


----------



## Muffinly (Sep 8, 2002)

Are you kidding??????


I guess you haven't read The Two Towers.

It's another race, and they're not hasty.
They look like trees that walk and talk.


----------



## Sivien (Sep 9, 2002)

The answer's a bit obvious...GOLLUM!!!!!! 
No, not really...I chose elf, but maybe human is better...I've never tried...
The Underfed Student
Sivien


----------



## Ragnarok (Sep 10, 2002)

I'd have to be a hobbit. Sittin back, reading, and smoking pipe weed. Of course I'd have some Took in me and go out on adventures.


----------



## Random (Sep 10, 2002)

I voted Hobbit because: 
a) I knew EVERYONE else would say elf. 
b) I'm already short... well not that short, but, "hobbit-after-drinking-magical-Ent-potion" short.
c) they have the coolest homes...
d) I'm jonesin' for some hobbit leaf about now. *drool*


----------



## Earendil (Sep 11, 2002)

oooooooo now i've read the two towers its just i was blanking out i thought it meant as in laughing on aol which i was using at the moment...people show that they are laughing by saying ents, ents, ents i dunno sorry i am a very bad person at multi-tasking i pick up one thing and i forget the other..SORRY!!!


----------



## Éomond (Sep 11, 2002)

For me, it's a tie between:

-Men
-Ents
-Elves
-Dwarfs


----------



## Theoden (Sep 12, 2002)

Oh, come on, Isildur! Hobbits are the only way to go. I mean they are the neatest race on the face of ME. Becuase they are so un-touched and distant from the worl around them. 
-me


----------



## Lady Arwen (Sep 12, 2002)

I would want to be an elf. They're just so mystical and supreme and just perfect...


----------



## Eol (Sep 14, 2002)

i would choose elves. they are perfect and untouched by any evil i do not know if i have ever read anything about elves being evil that is because they are a higher race than the others of middle earth....the Fair Folk, the Elder People


----------



## Muffinly (Sep 15, 2002)

Have you heard of this elf named Feanor? I'm not quite sure the terms "Perfect" and "Untouched by evil" apply to him. His sons weren't all that great either, all because of some stupid oath! I just finished the Silmarillion. There is too much of elves killing elves.



And I think someone should put ents on the poll.


----------



## Earendil (Sep 16, 2002)

yeah that is true MOST elves are untouched by evil but some are tempted even beyond their supiriority. its because manyelves do not wish to be evil but the temptation is sometimes far too much to bare but still the majority of elves are good and Quite untouched by evil...


----------



## Muffinly (Sep 16, 2002)

That is true. But the elves aren't as good as ents.


----------



## Nahar (Sep 16, 2002)

id choose dwarves for no reason...ive always studied the dwarves more than the other races for some reason, they just interest me...


----------



## Aragorns_girl00 (Dec 27, 2002)

*woman*

human cuz aragorn was human


----------



## MrFrodo (Dec 29, 2002)

> I would have to go with Hobbit because Hobbits are lead the kind of lifestyle I would really like to have. Reading books and sitting on the front porch with an old friend and laughing with your neighbors at the pub. I would like that as long as I had some Took in me that was a little adventurous.



Yeah hobbits rule they get to go on amazing adventures!!!!!!!


----------



## *Lady Aragorn* (Dec 31, 2002)

on every single thread/poll like this, i have still been loyal and pick man.


----------



## goldmare (Jan 1, 2003)

Ever since I was a kid, I've been drawn to anything Elvish, so there is really no question for me; I guess you can say I have the heart of an elf. But if I weren't listening to my heart, I would want to be a (Took) hobbit, because they really know how to relax and enjoy life to the fullest. The Shire is so peaceful, too, and as long as I could get away and have adventures- safe adventures, where nobody gets killed- once in a while, I think that would really be the life for me. My third choice would be human, because I am one, although that wouldn't as interesting as being an elf or a hobbit.


----------



## Aulë (Jan 1, 2003)

I wouldn't mind being an ent
More-so a hasty ent!


----------



## Aragorns_girl00 (Jan 1, 2003)

i wouldn't really want to be an ent.


----------



## Anira the Elf (Jan 1, 2003)

elf, as u can tell by my name.


----------



## Aelin (Mar 6, 2005)

Elf,only elf. They are so brilliant,beautiful and wise


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Mar 7, 2005)

*Re: Poll: What Race Would You Chose*

As a permanently-settled lifelong member of the Big Folk of Bree, with my inn situated at The Crossroads, I have the best of everything without stirring an inch — all Middle-earth comes to _me!_ 

Barley


----------



## Aranel (Mar 7, 2005)

I find it really hard to choose between the races. The hobbits are fantastic and I could see myself as one fairly easily but I fell in love with the elves, especially after reading the Silmarillion. In the end though I guess I fall somewhere in between, with the men.


----------



## OldTomBombadil (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: What Race Would You Choose?*

What race would I choose? Choose to be, I presume. No one on Earth or Middle-earth is given or has ever been given a choice. You're simply born (or created) into it. Also, wizard is not a race but a profession, so to speak. The wizards, or _Istari_, were Maiar.

Accepting the premise that I could be given a choice, I suppose I would choose Maiar. 

Bombadil, however, was not a Maiar. He was something completely different than anything else.



> "Don't you know my name yet? That's the only answer...Eldest, that's what I am."


----------



## Gilthoniel (Mar 10, 2005)

I reserve my decision, as I love, the wisdom of the elves, (and the long lifespan), yet also the power and respect of the Istari (to give them their full name!) so i'd go for Valar if there was a choice.


----------



## Aiglos (Mar 13, 2005)

A Sindar, a Green Elf of Ossiriand....


They are far less pompous, far less serious, far more fun-loving and drink a whole lot more than the Noldor or Vanyar.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Mar 14, 2005)

They are not the same people, you know.


----------



## Nienna Súrion (Mar 17, 2005)

I want to be one of the Nazgul but thats not a race now is it?  
I'd be an elf. Why? I'm not exactley sure. They are just wonderful,mystical,mysterious creatures.


----------



## Sam_Gamgee (Apr 8, 2005)

obviously everyone is chosing elves because they destroy, but hobbits just as cool, just not as much destruction of evil and such


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 11, 2005)

Wizards have too many thigns to do. Thier life is dedicated to one thing. No time to sit back and just do nothing.

Elves can have fun, just like hobbit's too. It was close for me between Hobbits and Elves... The Shire sounds amazing, and Elves seem too sad, but I gotta pick the never-ending-life thing haha.


----------



## Telëlambe (May 8, 2005)

I wonder why nobody chooses orcs? but i',m gonna follow the trend and be elvish, would have to be a Noldor tho, and maybe stay'd behind in tirion.


----------



## Gil-Galad (May 8, 2005)

...........elf......what else ...


----------



## chrysophalax (May 8, 2005)

Dragonses, of course!


----------



## e.Blackstar (May 8, 2005)

Hobbit all the way man. Eating, sleeping, reading, and gardening? Paradise.


----------



## Thorondor_ (May 22, 2005)

I would choose to be an elf... getting to know Middle-Earth, having all this elven beautiful persons and creations around me, use some magic now and then ..., having the chance to chat up the big guys from Valinor also.. and yeah, get a second body when things turn really nasty


----------

